# Austin TX, ACX MEET. Finalized version for TOMOROW (sunday mar 27) details inside!



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

*****UPDATE****DR. Breemer and Momemtum West will be there to give out shirts, mugs, and pens. Protech Performance will be out displaying a project Bimmer*****UPDATE*** Possibly Enigma Motorsports will be out there displaying some rims. *

* WE WILL GO ON A CRUISE AROUND 7, I WANT TO RECORD A SHORT FILM/VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS ON THE CRUISE. it will be FUN!*










Hey everyone, come out and join us on our second meet. The first meet turned out pretty well with a good amount of bmws and m3s. This time we will expand to other communities. There will be refreshments and free photoshoots. Please keep it friendly because it is a family enviroment, we've had people bringing out their families and childrens and had a really good time. You are welcome to bring our your families and get to know one another as we share out interest for cars.

4825 Plaza On the Lake
Austin, TX

* WE WILL GO ON A CRUISE AROUND 7, I WANT TO RECORD A SHORT FILM/VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS ON THE CRUISE. it will be FUN!*

scroll down for maps and parking info.


List of people coming so far....
1.Itzjohnnynguyen M3
2.MonoChroM3
3.ALT F4
4.DizzDeep
5.GuttenM3
6.Darubez
7.Bimmer1
8.TrebM3
9.AkashYap
10.ThaDIrtyBird
11.M3man2001
12. Razahyde m5
13. Bryan Imola Red
14. Brey335I
15.Audi A3
16.Minh G35
17.2 Mercedes 55AMG
18. E92 m3
19. Andrew Porsche 944
20.Tim Chrysler Crossfire Supercharged
21.Trini///m3hans
22.Adam g35
23.Blown_m3
24.Rob
25.mikee36
26.puri13
27.Charlz323i
28.randomquickness
29.evooX
30.Evolutionx
31.IS350
32.Fperformance
33.240sxtreme
34.Turbofreak
35.350zTT
36.e92MJunky
37. triblk6spd
38. fair witness
39.AS330i
40.jnewman1991
41.eric
42.Ehaze m5
43.Kenc
44.Robert Imola Red M3
45.CarbonEvoFiber
46.GiLizzILL
47. Protech Perfomance
48.Crashed1023
49.ATXVaL
50. MORE PEOPLE THAT I HAVENT LISTED….Feel FREE TO COME OUT!




















* WE WILL GO ON A CRUISE AROUND 7, I WANT TO RECORD A SHORT FILM/VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS ON THE CRUISE. it will be FUN!*

*
pics of old events at...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/itzjohnnynguy3n*


*UPCOMING EVENT.... It's still under planning. but here's demo flyer. so we will keep you updated. It's a fundraiser for japan... ALL PROFIT WILL BE DONATED. we are contacting the American redcross and other agencies. So keep this event on your mind.*












*****UPDATE****DR. Breemer and Momemtum West will be there to give out shirts, mugs, and pens. Protect Performance will be out displaying a project Bimmer*****UPDATE*** Possibly Enigma Motorsports will be out there displaying some rims. *


*
pics of old events at...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/itzjohnnynguy3n*[/QUOTE]


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

rolling out at 4 see ya'll out there. feel free to bring your friends


----------

